# "Members Only"



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have brought this up before, is there any way to create a members only section? I have seen this on other websites, it's where you have to be a member to access the thread. My idea is that this would prevent Google, Bing and all other web crawling programs like googlebot from accessing our information. I don't want anti- hunters, anti- trappers and all of the other anti's using/gathering my photographs and yours, to use against us. Does that sound reasonable? Is that something that can be done? If it can be done maybe it can be setup so only members who have a predetermined number of post, have access, that will eliminate someone from just joining the site to access the thread. I am not trying to exclude members, I just want to make sure they are with us not against us. If you ever go to the community index page ( just an example ) you'll see 4 members on and 40 guests looking including Google and Bing. I kinda makes me wonder who are all these guests. Anyway I would like to hear from all of you, and the moderators! Maybe someone has a better idea, let's hear it...

azpredator


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a members only area is very common on most forums and I would be a supporter as long as it's done correctly.................read my last post under the "sunset" topic in the photography section.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just did after I started this thread... This is totally up to the owners and moderators. I know there's some members who don't have that many post, so at the moderators discretion, they can "trust certify" someone... ie: their cousin, friends, someone they know is on the same page, etc.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanx for your seal of approval. ????.. Come on guys, I know you all have an opinion. My idea of the members only section is to allow some pictures on fur handling that may not be suitable for everyone, I know you can go on YouTube and look at skinning and fleshing videos but this would be different, you'll be able to ask questions about the process that would help you better understand. Yeah you can ask guys on YouTube but you only get a response if and when they get around to it. We can combine the wealth of knowledge of all our members, something that you can't get from one guy on YouTube.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's an example, it's probably the least graphic picture I have, so I'll start here. ( moderators feel free to delete the picture if necessary ) When skinning there's a few different places to start and end, it all depends on what you're doing with the pelt. Years ago, fur buyer's wanted the feet/claws attached to the pelt, nowadays they don't want the feet on, I guess the claws can damage other pelts when tumbling. If you're going to sell your pelts to a fur buyer, you can just cut it off higher than what I am showing, it's a lot easier to cut it shorter, you don't have to deal with tendons. Here I am skinning to make a rug type pelt without the feet, skinning the feet out is time consuming. I wanted more of the fur on the legs. Here's where I cut it off, you can pull the hide down further, and cut it off by the knuckles of the foot if you like...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Eric, im all for that, i think its a great idea


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you Tim. Here's another idea for the members only section, it doesn't have to be just for fur handling, members can add information about skinning and processing deer, elk, bear etc. I've never shot a deer, and if I were to get a tag to hunt one, I would need to learn how to properly skin, gut and process the meat before I venture into the bush. Right now I am boiling a coyote skull for my daughter, she wants me to paint it purple after I get it cleaned up. This is the first time I've attempted to clean up a skull, it's going to be trial and error. I know we have someone who's a member here that's a professional at it, and a little information from him would go a long way. Sometimes you just don't feel comfortable sending someone a pm asking questions if your not friends with the person. With a forum designed for the task, it would be easy. Getting answers from more than one person, different ways to do it would be very beneficial in my opinion.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree also, good idea.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you Ed... I forgot to add, nonmembers like Yahoo and other webcrawlers can view members profiles to, can something like that be stopped? I know on other websites you can only view members profiles if you're a member. I don't know why this takes place, I am just asking, there maybe a good reason for it, I don't have the answer. Undead you always have something to say, does the cat have your tongue?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Skull preparation101...

1. Don't boil the skull in the house.

If you have a girlfriend or wife, boil it outside. The wife just ate lunch and came outside, she almost lost her lunch. lol.. the landscapers are working on the neighbor's yard, should I ask them if they like carne asada tacos? I know they can smell it. Wow that was fast, they are gone already.. hmmmm.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a good idea. This is one reason why I do not post photos of dead critters. We'll occasionally I can't help myself. I just don't like that something I post can be used against our prerogative.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Skull preparation101...
> 
> 1. Don't boil the skull in the house.
> 
> If you have a girlfriend or wife, boil it outside. The wife just ate lunch and came outside, she almost lost her lunch. lol.. the landscapers are working on the neighbor's yard, should I ask them if they like carne asada tacos? I know they can smell it. Wow that was fast, they are gone already.. hmmmm.


You should have asked me Eric !!!

I use one of those big turkey pots that you deep fry them in, it came with the burner/stand, lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

On the "Members Only"

would also stop people from reading threads such as the one I just posted - Techniques and Tips

why should we all put out the info and then everyone that visits can read it, its meant for members

but to lock people -out i+t will probably add a cost to the forum ?????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thank you Tim. Here's another idea for the members only section, it doesn't have to be just for fur handling, members can add information about skinning and processing deer, elk, bear etc. I've never shot a deer, and if I were to get a tag to hunt one, I would need to learn how to properly skin, gut and process the meat before I venture into the bush. Right now I am boiling a coyote skull for my daughter, she wants me to paint it purple after I get it cleaned up. This is the first time I've attempted to clean up a skull, it's going to be trial and error. I know we have someone who's a member here that's a professional at it, and a little information from him would go a long way. Sometimes you just don't feel comfortable sending someone a pm asking questions if your not friends with the person. With a forum designed for the task, it would be easy. Getting answers from more than one person, different ways to do it would be very beneficial in my opinion.


The very premise of the forum is to ask others how to do things right out on the forum. You don't of coarse direct it to them personally so if they choose not to, that is an easy option for them. If no one asked any questions what would the point be ?

I certainly won't be a fan of locking people out of anything other than one forum(and that needs discussion and backing by the membership). I believe that people come to read and check us out first. If they don't want to join, they probably wouldn't be a good fit. Some people are just not social.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well that's a good start...
Don, after you and the other moderators have time to review the idea, will you please run it by the membership for discussion and possible approval? I understand your point of view, I don't wish to lock anyone out either, I am just looking for a little spot where members can discuss and post photographs on skinning, fleshing, and similar topics, without offending folks who do not partake in these types of activities.

Sincerely,

Eric aka azpredator


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It appears that it is being run by the membership right here Eric, wouldn't you say ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My opinion on the matter is that PT was created as a family site. I can understand that in the hunting world things may not look pleasant and sugar coated.
Maybe we should all keep in mind that as we post something or share a photo is to ask ourselves if that would be willing for us to allow or own kids to see.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> It appears that it is being run by the membership right here Eric, wouldn't you say ?


 well it appears that way, I meant to say ownership in my post to you. If you're suggesting members will decide whether to do it or not, I wouldn't mind at all. I would like them to actually read what I've been talking about. I have no problem explaining it again...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ruger,every one has a different idea on what is kid friendly for viewing

when my sons were quit young they were allowed to watch anything they wanted to,other than x rated type movies

horror flicks were the norm in our house hold,along with action films that contained lots of shooting/killing and explosions.

the wife and i made it very clear to our sons that what they see on the tube was fake and rhey always understood it for what it was- a movie made for entertainment

but not a lot of folks agree with the way we did things

i also taught both of my sons to shoot real guns(not just a BB gun) when they were four years old

i wanted them to learn at a young age what a gun could do,and how to properly handle them

once again a lot of people didnt agree with the way i did that

i still think an area like Eric is talking about would be great place for folks to post pics and describe in detail how to skin various types of critters and to show the damage a bullet does to critters

jm2cw on the subject


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm saying, let's let everyone have a say in the matter. I believe that most members read, and will understand the explanation you've given.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short223 said:


> So what would be posted in this area that would be so secretive? I understand that other forums have this feature, but this forum has always been about being open. Like said before, if people look at the site and the way it is now, decide not to join, then they most likely wouldn't be a good fit. If we had a private section, people who wouldn't normally join, may join just to see whats behind door #1. And that wouldn't do anyone any good.
> 
> I can't say that I am for it, but I also can't say that I am against it.


 Short, it would be a place to post photographs along with descriptions on different ways of fur handling, maybe wild game preparation, ie: skinning, fleshing, gutting, preparing skulls etc etc. Basically a part of the process that may not be pleasant to someone who isn't a hunter or a trapper. It would also prevent google, bing and just anyone from having easy access to the photographs associated with the process. That's why I said it would be for trusted members, not just anyone who signed up yesterday. I don't know if that's even possible. I am just putting the idea out there to get opinions, and ideas from everyone. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Ruger,every one has a different idea on what is kid friendly for viewing
> when my sons were quit young they were allowed to watch anything they wanted to,other than x rated type movies
> horror flicks were the norm in our house hold,along with action films that contained lots of shooting/killing and explosions.
> the wife and i made it very clear to our sons that what they see on the tube was fake and rhey always understood it for what it was- a movie made for entertainment
> ...


I agree with you totally SGB,
This is a hunting site and we are going to have posts and photos that may offend some. The way I grew up there's not much left that'll turn my stomach. I just trying to make the point that we should pay attention to what we do on the site.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> My opinion on the matter is that PT was created as a family site. I can understand that in the hunting world things may not look pleasant and sugar coated.
> Maybe we should all keep in mind that as we post something or share a photo is to ask ourselves if that would be willing for us to allow or own kids to see.


 Your right Ruger, I think most of the members here do a good job of policing themselves, but like sneakygroundbuzzard said, not everyone idea of what's suitable for their children is the same. My daughter isn't allowed to watch some movies that are rated pg13 and she's fourteen, It's up to the parents to decide. All of the coyote photos I've posted are purposely set up so it doesn't show any blood or wounds. Now when you're skinning and fleshing an animal, it's pretty hard not to show blood and wounds. That's why I would like to have a members only area. Thanks Ruger for your opinion.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'm saying, let's let everyone have a say in the matter. I believe that most members read, and will understand the explanation you've given.


 I agree...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> That's why I said it would be for trusted members, not just anyone who signed up yesterday. I don't know if that's even possible.


yes it is possible. one site i belong to has just such an area. it is hidden from view from those that dont have permission/access to it so others dont even know it exists.

only those (on that site) that are rated as mentors or admins have access to it.it is an area for those of us to be able to discuss things about the site with out others knowing the things we are discussing.

it was set up so that those of us who have access can discus ways of trying to make improvements to the site and to discuss other issues that may be affecting the site, i.e. some ones bad behavior on the site etc

so yes it is possible to have a super secret hidden area that one must have permission to access it


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

well , I personally see no reason to keep any aspect of hunting secret. I am not ashamed nor afraid of what they antis may try to use against us. if folks are interested in hunting they need to know what they are getting into. so I see no need to hide in the shadows.

that said, if some do , I have no objection to it. jmhotiayw


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions guys, I don't want a super secret spot that no one knows about. Just a members only area, no smoke and mirrors, and no secret passwords...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah ,I get it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My thoughts were not to exclude any member from anything posted. My understanding is that we were talking about a forum that can only be viewed by forum members. That makes someone who wishes to use our posting against our sport join and be a participating member first. From an outsider looking in and lack of full context our posts could look pretty damning. Maybe its just my paranoia talking but I would feel more comfortable posting harvests with those who would understand its not a blood lust.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We could use a secret hand shake to know who we have in the members only section.lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My initial thought on this was fairly neutral, I was not opposed to the members only topic of game and fur animals being handled and processed after the kill. After more thought the idea of trying to keep this kind of thing from being openly posted would be pointless. You ever heard of You Tube, not much on there you can't see and it sure has not hurt their popularity. I'm still willing to contribute to the fur handling posts with no concern for what's being shown. if there are guest visiting this site without joining, so be it, after all that's what I did before I joined. In my opinion if we continue to be an open forum we will continue to bring in more new members. As far as offending someone, oh well, there's not a day that goes by without some liberal, politician or bleeding heart media person offending me and no ones give that a second thought.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I was going to wait for some more responses but after reading the above post and some other replies 220 pretty well said my thoughts on the topic, members police others on here pretty well which makes our job a lot easier. There is not much out there a person can't see or find out about on the internet.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am all for an open forum myself. I have seen about everything that could be seen on the internet. I agree some photos may offend some but then they have the choice not to view again. Could there be a disclaimer about proceeding further into that specific area . Would that stop the googles and bings from advancing? I see lots of signed up members all the time with 0 post and they have been signed up for some time. I welcome seeing the processes used by others and learning from them. All aspects should be shared for learning and critiquing. Sharing set ups, processing and prepping should all be shared for learning purposes. I understand the not wanting the anti's to get free ammo but aint it more important to share our knowledge for others to learn from. Our way of life is becoming more and more less shared and learned from with the changing of times. This may help those who truly want what we have too have the ability to learn and follow what we all cherish. Now when it comes to me sharing my secret recipe's for summer sausage and jerky well I would prefer a pm on those matters. LOL Anyway I can go either way but I think keeping it available to those who want to know is important. The others are just part of our new abilities to communicate in life with modern techno advances.

I am rambling. I will continue to monitor this just to see what the open consensus is.

Rodney


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I reckon 220 hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I would caution that putting a wall around even some of our useful information isn't ultimately that good for us or the sport. In particular, the attitude that we don't want non-members coming in and taking hard-won knowledge without sticking around to contribute ignores the way I think a lot of us wound up here, by googling for info, finding a wealth of it here, and deciding to stick around a while. I'm pretty new here and am only one voice, but I think it's important to keep in mind that just because a person gets information here without contributing doesn't mean the sport does not benefit. That person at least goes out and uses the info to be a better hunter and possibly passes it along to others. An anti-gun of anti-hunting person has the whole internet at their disposal and isn't going to care one bit whether this relatively obscure (not a bad thing) forum has or doesn't have a secret section for the really good stuff.

I don't believe a members-only section will make or break the community, and honestly if we're interested in promoting and protecting the sport I would rather see an effort to be more accessible/welcoming to a bigger group than a restricting of access.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well it appears the majority is leaning towards keeping it in the open, that's fine with me, I just wanted to see what everyone else thought. I want to thank everyone for their opinions on the subject.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe you are correct on that.

I'm going to lock this one so as to prevent any wiener fights, If you have comments or questions on this matter please feel free to message myself or any member of the "Pro-staff".


----------

